# Poor Fuzzy Butt



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Her tumor got the better of her this morning. She did not want to move and squeaked when the other girls came to see her. Took her in and the Vet said best she was put down. *sigh*


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..sleep well sweetheart and fly high


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

R.I.P little girl<3


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss... tumors are about the worst way to lose a best friend... 

Somewhere our best friends are playing together now and waiting for us to rejoin them, at least it as pleasant an image as I can muster given the loss.


_*VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST*_


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.  R.I.P.


----------

